# Martin Black



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Martin Black wil lbe one of the trainers taking part in the colt starting challenge this year, at The Mane Event in Red Deer
I am interested in watching him work with a colt, as he is part of that partnership in 'Evidence Based Horsemanship' ( the practical hands on partner, having started many colts as part of his profession and as a a practicalranch horseman


EVIDENCE-BASED HORSEMANSHIP

Evidence-Based Horsemanship is based on the scientist-practitioner model. It was developed out of a collaboration between Martin Black and Dr. Stephen Peters who felt the public and their horses needed a source of accurate information.

It's not uncommon to see certain behaviors in our horses that raise questions. Or, we've all heard certain myths being propagated as truths throughout the horse community. Evidence-Based Horsemanship is working to dispel those myths and answer the "whys" behind horse behavior.

Dr. Stephen Peters, a neuropsychologist who specializes in brain functioning, teamed up with fifth-generation horseman and internationally known clinician Martin Black to write and collaborate on Evidence-Based Horsemanship. EBH, as it's commonly called, combines Peters' understanding of brain function with Black's keen observation of subtle horse behavior to create "best practices" in all areas of horse training and care.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I was able to audit on of his clinics a few years ago,. He is a good hand with a horse & certainly work listening to.


----------

